# RedBull Road RAGE



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know if you guys heard about this, but RedBull put on a downhill road race somewhere in Cali. and Dave McCook of Team Jelly Belly got second place on an Orca w/ rim brakes. He also had the fastest recorded speed in the "Avid Speed Trap" where there was a separate contest for fastest achieved speed ($1000.00 bonus). He hit 58mph on a stock Orca. Big Nuts.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Forgot...www.redbullroadrage.com


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I hit 50 MPH on a long straight downhill and that was honestly too fast for my tastes. All I kept thinking was "one mistake and I am a red smear on the pavement". Doing that on that crazy twisty downhill they used for the Redbull is amazing IMHO.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

The Dude said:


> Forgot...www.redbullroadrage.com


Rockwell won it on "... an aged stock Giant TCR with blown-out bald tires and a pair of wheels fit for training rides. "It's the same bike I've ridden for five years," he said. "

http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9135.0.html

TF


----------

